# Any tax implications of moving back to UK from Canada



## Mike mounty

Lots of questions. 
How does it work with RRSPs , being a 
Non resident but still a Canadian citizen living in UK ?.
How can I hold a bank account in Canada as a non resident? 
My company pension will be taxed by who ? Canada or UK ?


----------



## Mike mounty

I'm replying to my own thread so I can provide more information . I emigrated to Canada from the UK ,and will be retiring next year back to the UK.
I have a Canadian company pension about $3000 / month andRRSPs about $30000 .
I also have a UK company pension when I retire.
So how will I work my way through all this .
My Canadian company won't pay directly to the Uk
So do I keep a non residential account , and how.
Also with my RRSPs I,m guessing a non residential account would be the way.
How do I pay TAX ? Who do I account to? are there forms to fill? What are the pit falls ?


----------



## Bevdeforges

This might give you a start on working out how these things work: https://www.fin.gc.ca/treaties-conventions/uk_-eng.asp

Usually there is a major section on the handing of pensions and retirement accounts.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

It was a while ago that we did this, but when you leave Canada, you can apply for non-resident status. That usually requires you not own property, but you can hang onto RRSP accounts etc. As non-resident you would not be subject to Canadian taxes, though I have no idea how that works with a Canadian pension - you might still be required to file a return. Once you return to the UK, you are of course subject to UK taxes. 

If researching it on the Canadian and UK tax sites doesn't make it all clear, then professional advice is your next step.


----------



## Mike mounty

Bevdeforges said:


> This might give you a start on working out how these things work:
> Thank you all for the invaluable information I have lots of reading to do.


----------



## jbr439

Nononymous said:


> It was a while ago that we did this, but when you leave Canada, you can apply for non-resident status. That usually requires you not own property, but you can hang onto RRSP accounts etc. As non-resident you would not be subject to Canadian taxes, though I have no idea how that works with a Canadian pension - you might still be required to file a return. Once you return to the UK, you are of course subject to UK taxes.
> 
> If researching it on the Canadian and UK tax sites doesn't make it all clear, then professional advice is your next step.


Severing tax residency in Canada results in being subject to the departure tax, doesn't it?


----------



## Nononymous

I believe there is no departure tax per se, but rather capital gains are assessed on the disposition of certain types of assets when you become non-resident. Which is why it's worth exploring with a professional whether non-residency makes sense, particularly if the only source of income is a Canadian pension.


----------

